# windows host process rundll32 has stopped working ..?



## mldean (Feb 22, 2009)

i am sure you all have heard that a million times ,it is all over the Internet , this pops every time i start up , and when i try to access the control panel to do manual , cleaning and performance work , it has me locked out of some places in my pc ,i have tried everything that's on the Internet except rebooting the original program disc , and i don't want to go through all trouble of replacing everything , some of it can't be replaced ..

so how do you fix it ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi try this http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929833


----------



## mldean (Feb 22, 2009)

joeten said:


> hi try this http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929833


i did the comand prompt scan last night , and it said everything checked ok "no errors " , do i need to run it again ? could my pc have a bug ?

keith


----------



## mldean (Feb 22, 2009)

OK again and again i run this stuff , when i run the sfc /scannow it says : 
windows resource protection did not find any integrity violations ..

when i did the " finstr " to find files that couldn't be repaired it said :cannot open /log/cbs/cbs.log.txtsfcfiles...

i am stumped ????... this didn't happen until i switched from Norton 360 to system shield 3...i have removed the system shield 3 and it still dose it , when i deleted the Norton it must of had a corrupted OSF file that it had in quarantine , probably a [WRP] file , and it deleted it as well , any other options before reboot ?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, when you remove Norton using programs and features in Vista many Norton files will be left over, these can and do cause problems similar to what you have experienced. Go here download and run the removal tool Reboot after.
http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039

Next when finished booting go to start all programs accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the command prompt type chkdsk /r press enter You will receive a message that the volume is in use and would you like to run at next boot press"Y". reboot. Chkdsk will run and when finished will boot back into windows. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## mldean (Feb 22, 2009)

jenae said:


> Hi, when you remove Norton using programs and features in Vista many Norton files will be left over, these can and do cause problems similar to what you have experienced. Go here download and run the removal tool Reboot after.
> http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039
> 
> Next when finished booting go to start all programs accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the command prompt type chkdsk /r press enter You will receive a message that the volume is in use and would you like to run at next boot press"Y". reboot. Chkdsk will run and when finished will boot back into windows. Let us know how you get on.


OK i used the Norton removal tool , rebooted , run the check disk and at 85 % complete checking the clusters at 12 something mil out of 22 something mil
it crashed " froze up " i let it set 5 hours to see if it would finish working , nothing , i had to turn it off the wrong way ...whats next to try ?:4-dontkno


----------



## mldean (Feb 22, 2009)

i fixed it , i just wiped the hardrive clean and reinstalled the OP , a sure fix , now i am back to updating and installing my programs , it sucks but it is nice to have it working right again ...

keith


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi well a fix is a fix though i think jenae and others may have been able to help you and saved you all the work but nevermind as long as it is a happy outcome


----------



## mldean (Feb 22, 2009)

joeten said:


> hi well a fix is a fix though i think jenae and others may have been able to help you and saved you all the work but nevermind as long as it is a happy outcome


 i tried just about everything joe , i think it had a bug now , cause every fix i tried when it was almost finished it would just crash and freeze up or it would say no errors , it seemed windows and something else were in a battle for control of the security center , cause both had me locked out , things just kept changing or just vanishing , i got scared and figured i had best do it before it crashed for good ...whatever it was actually turned one firewall off and was in the process of turning the last one off , and had me blocked from turning it back on , this started in mantinence and worked its way to the security center , of course i might have been trippin , but it seemed to very slowly but progessively get worse ..does erasing the hard drive and rebooting from a disc will get rid of all viruses?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

do you mean reformat partition and reinstall pretty much. there are some that have been known to stay but few and far between you could go to the trouble of using something like killdisk but i think you should be fine


----------

